# Kennel cough not feathers ...Dam*



## Edward Weiss (Sep 19, 2011)

My girl Kasbah began wheezing after a bird hunt. I was worried she had aspirated feathers since she-decided to sample one one the pheasants while retrieving.She had done some serious work as the bird innards were in view.
Later the night she began bringing up thick white mucous...
Duh...not feathers
Talked to my Vet and started her on Doxycycline and she did fine...her pal Misty the WPG came down with it 2 days later.
Kas was in a boarding kennel a week before. 
Both she and her pal were inoculated against standard Kennel cough.


----------



## Steve Estrada (Mar 6, 2011)

One gets it they usually all do& from my understanding the kennel cough immunization only covers about three strains of k cough....then try keeping your sanity keeping a high drive dog quiet.


----------



## Jim Delbridge (Jan 27, 2010)

Kennel Cough vaccine only protects against three versions and there's a lot more out there, unfortunately. Through my wife, I own kennel in our vet clinic, but I prefer to have someone come feed my dogs at my place instead of boarding. One just can't guarantee the health of the other boarders no matter how many guarantees the kennel asks of the clients.

Sorry to hear about your predicament.

Jim Delbridge


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Steve Estrada said:


> ... then try keeping your sanity keeping a high drive dog quiet.


Not only that, but also avoiding a collar if at all possible during the heaviest coughing phase (any pressure on the throat/trachea can worsen the cough) ..... 

This is one of those times when having a few quiet but use-the-dog's-brain games in reserve can save your sanity. :wink:


----------



## Edward Weiss (Sep 19, 2011)

I appreciate your posts...initially I was really concerned as it seemed like she had trouble catching her breath. 
The challenge has been to keep my old guy Brisco,11 next month sound. So far so good, despite being house dogs, keep em separated including water toys and food bowls etc. Fingers crossed.
Does anyone know how long they are contagious after they have stopped coughing?


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Edward Weiss said:


> .... Does anyone know how long they are contagious after they have stopped coughing?


_
".... after the infection has been resolved, the affected animal will continue to shed the bacteria for 6 to 14 weeks and can spread the disease to other susceptible animals during that time."_

Doctors Foster& Smith at peteducation.com



_
" ... The symptoms of canine Bordetella usually occur for about ten days, but the dog is still contagious for six to 14 weeks after the infection is resolved."_

http://www.vetinfo.com/canine-bordetella-symptoms.html#b




_
" ... It is not possible to always say how long a dog is contagious for because we often don't know which viral agent is responsible for the cough. Most dogs are very contagious for a week and then mildly contagious after that. We believe that if the bacteria Bordetella is involved, then the dogs can be shedding the organism for months after they are infected. I usually recommend that dogs with kennel cough stay away from other dogs for a period of two weeks. I'll recommend a longer period of isolation if the dog is very sick or coughing for longer than a week."_

http://www.askavetquestion.com/kennelcough.php#contagious




Also, here's a pretty good overview:
http://www.marvistavet.com/html/body_kennel_cough.html


----------



## Edward Weiss (Sep 19, 2011)

Connie Sutherland said:


> _
> ".... after the infection has been resolved, the affected animal will continue to shed the bacteria for 6 to 14 weeks and can spread the disease to other susceptible animals during that time."_
> 
> Doctors Foster& Smith at peteducation.com
> ...


 Very helpful over view thanks for your input!


----------



## James Kotary (Nov 14, 2012)

Sorry to hear that. I now how helpless it feels when you dog has kennel cough. My male Rottweiler has another secret trick and that is opening doors that are fully closed. He did this while I was living in Shelby NC and was picked up by the Animal Control Officer and placed in their facility. He was there for only a few hours since I was at work and did not know he had gotten out til I returned home. The next day he started to have dry heaves and then the mucus. I was scared out of my wits. I took him to the Vet and he told me he would be fine that he tested positive for Kennel Cough and was given an immunization shot. He started to return to his old self a few days later but the experience on me tore me apart.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Often times an adult dog can get through it with no treatment and no big problems but it can sometimes be serious when it hits a puppy.


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Over here when they contract it, junior Benylin (cough mixture) is a popular treatment... Last time I had it here, it went round twice in both dogs, it does help with the coughing. Super contagious bug!


----------



## Edward Weiss (Sep 19, 2011)

About 2 weeks now and my old male still seems free of the bug.Kept him away for the first 10 days but he sort of broke the quarantine when he grabbed of Kasbah's toys.
She quit coughing within three days of onset and though she may still be contagious she has roared back to her in drive at the drop of a hat mildly obnoxious self.

Dunno what effect Doxycycline had ( if a virus...nada )but clearly there was no secondary infection and if it was a non viral agent she is way better.


----------



## James Kotary (Nov 14, 2012)

Edward Weiss said:


> About 2 weeks now and my old male still seems free of the bug.Kept him away for the first 10 days but he sort of broke the quarantine when he grabbed of Kasbah's toys.
> She quit coughing within three days of onset and though she may still be contagious she has roared back to her in drive at the drop of a hat mildly obnoxious self.
> 
> Dunno what effect Doxycycline had ( if a virus...nada )but clearly there was no secondary infection and if it was a non viral agent she is way better.


Glad Kabash is better and your male has not gotten the bug. Hope she returns to 100% asap!


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

thanks for posting and letting us all know she's over the hump
... and the bounce back is prob a good indication she has a strong immune system if that is any consolation


----------

